# 4th Picnic



## Green Hornet (Jul 4, 2006)

Started early this morning....Last night? on this 11 lber. Going to a friends home. He is doing chicken and burgers. Hope I can keep awake for the fireworks! :!:


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 4, 2006)

getting there


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 4, 2006)

Did you take the skin off first?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 4, 2006)

Nope skin side down. put a couple fatties on


My neighbor smelled the smoke and asked me to do some fish for him. the fillet is Bonita and the steaks are King Mackerel. salt water brine and salt and pepper is all I used.





Hope no one else comes by...I am running outta room :!:


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 4, 2006)

Fish is done and the fatty!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2006)

Lookin' good so far G.H. :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 4, 2006)

Mmm Fish!
Looks great !
Any dipping sauce planned for it?


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Mmm Fish!
> Looks great !
> *Any dipping sauce planned for it?*


Try Reverend Marvin's, mayo and some Sriracha.  Mmmmmm


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once again...Finney steals my mojo. :-X 

I was gunna say that Finposterer.


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to get it in before Morgan got credit for it.  :!: 

What am I thinking?!?!?! ](*,)  He'll get credit for it regardless of who thought of it.  :lmao:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 4, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## wittdog (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks great GH.  =D>  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 4, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure that wasn't your'e Mayo?


----------



## Finney (Jul 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because he can't get Duke's up there.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 4, 2006)

Finished, just before pulling.





All gone shortly after this was taken :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 5, 2006)

You did a fine job there GH


----------



## Finney (Jul 5, 2006)

Good going Hornet.  Looks like a good meal.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 5, 2006)

MmMMMMMMMMM Looks great !  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking good there GH!!  =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome spread bud :!: 
 =D>


----------

